# How do I book a table at Doncaster?



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,
Was just wondering how I go about booking a stall at the Doncaster show? Not the one on Sunday, obviously, but later this year or next year?
All advice gratefully received! 
: victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Join the IHS and all the info you need will be sent to you in the next news letter.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Pollywog, I'm guessing the quickest way to join will be at the show on Sunday?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Join The IHS


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you : victory:


----------



## Fayesmith (Aug 26, 2012)

i went on the link and was just wondering which membership i need to buy for a table next year could i do the individual one and be able to get a table there or would it be business membership???


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fayesmith said:


> i went on the link and was just wondering which membership i need to buy for a table next year could i do the individual one and be able to get a table there or would it be business membership???


Hi, individual membership allows you to book a table for any of the Doncaster shows.:2thumb:


----------

